# SERVER SOFTWARE UPDATE - YOUR ACTION REQUIRED



## Jae

All,

Due to the mass of Spam posts that we've had in the last month, I took the decision to upgrade the software TODAY rather than go through the whole process of manually updating, testing then rolling out as it has become unbearable.

To that end, I need you to post, on this thread, any issues you have with functionality that appears to have broken since the update. I need you to include the link from the Address bar, in full, as well as a short description to let me know whats happened. I can then patch the files that are causing the problem.

In the meantime, work has started on a design refresh...to be switched on, it is planned, at the TTOC / TTF EvenTT

BR

Jae


----------



## Hipflyguy

Not sure the fix worked chief:

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=175227


----------



## Jae

They registered yesterday, so it was before the update.

User and post DELETED.

Cheers

Jae


----------



## Mondo

Might just be me but seems a good chunk of the Smileys are missing... :?


----------



## rustyintegrale

View Active topics is broken for me. Just get Global announcements! [smiley=gossip.gif]

Cheers Jae, 

Rich


----------



## ELLIOTT

Same as Rusty


----------



## triplefan

Same here [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## rustyintegrale

Whoopee!!!!

It's not a problem to be blamed on the Mac!!!

Wallsend will be along soon to change all that... :lol:


----------



## Gone

search.php?search_id=active_topics

"View active topics" just started showing me only these three threads

This one
Event TT10 tickets on sale
TTF shop

Or is that intentional?


----------



## triplefan

Login also only seems to work on the second try


----------



## rustyintegrale

triplefan said:


> Login also only seems to work on the second try


I've had that too, but the hyphen insertion into the URL seems to work... :wink:

What would Maria make of that sentence?! :lol:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## ecko2702

I don't know if this has to do with the update or not. Every once and a while when I click "view your posts" I get a message saying I can't use search at this time try again later. Then after another try or two it works :?


----------



## Daz8n

ecko2702 said:


> I don't know if this has to do with the update or not. Every once and a while when I click "view your posts" I get a message saying I can't use search at this time try again later. Then after another try or two it works :?


I've had that since I joined 8 months ago so not a new thing Joe


----------



## Gone

ecko2702 said:


> I don't know if this has to do with the update or not. Every once and a while when I click "view your posts" I get a message saying I can't use search at this time try again later. Then after another try or two it works :?


I have this on and off, it's b****** annoying but figure it's just one of those things


----------



## moro anis

Hi, for some reason my account totally disappeared. I've tried all sorts of things and written to admin twice but to no avail. In the end I've re-created my account using my original name and password and it let me create it which means my accoun must have gone to let me duplicate it. I had about 200 posts and originally joined 05/02/08. Can you do anything to restore my account and posts please?


----------



## T3RBO

Did some smilies get laid off in the update then


----------



## Mondo

T3RBO said:


> Did some smilies get laid off in the update then


I was beginning to think it was just me - I mentioned it awhile ago. I really need that 'love' image with the hearts from time to time - there are some beautiful cars out there!


----------



## T3RBO

Mondo said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did some smilies get laid off in the update then
> 
> 
> 
> I was beginning to think it was just me - I mentioned it awhile ago. I really need that 'love' image with the hearts from time to time - there are some beautiful cars out there!
Click to expand...

This one

[smiley=sweetheart.gif]

Another popular one missing is

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Mondo

It's ALIVE! Mua-ha-ha! (see? without Smileys I'm having to get inventive with the ol' text thang). [smiley=gossip.gif]

Ps. Watching a recording of Jools Holland's show - crap series, this one.


----------



## L9KYM

I can only see three topics under the Active Topic and some of the smilies have gone, much the same as other people.

L9KYM


----------



## Grahamstt

I have posted pics and it says not downloaded yet, you can clic on the link but is something missing for them not to show on the post.
Graham


----------



## ScoTTish

L9KYM said:


> I can only see three topics under the Active Topic and some of the smilies have gone, much the same as other people.
> 
> L9KYM


Me too also......


----------



## rustyintegrale

Any news on the 'view active topics' issue guys? My browsing habits have been severely curbed... [smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol:

Cheers

rich


----------



## triplefan

rustyintegrale said:


> Any news on the 'view active topics' issue guys? My browsing habits have been severely curbed... [smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> rich


I started a thread on that as well, and they've have been combined. I'm really worried it will be another "replies in the for sale section" not many people seem that bothered, but I just can;t be doing with checking every board all the time

Really hope it's back soon


----------



## rustyintegrale

triplefan said:


> Really hope it's back soon


Absokinglootly mate... 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag

How come I have read this thread three or four times and it is still showing as unread ??


----------



## Nem

Along with the view new topics issue is another problem with clicking the small icon next to each post to take you to the first unread post in the thread. Clicking it keeps taking me to the top of the page and not the next unread post.


----------



## T3RBO

Nem said:


> another problem with clicking the small icon next to each post to take you to the first unread post in the thread. Clicking it keeps taking me to the top of the page and not the next unread post.


I'm intermittently getting that problem too


----------



## triplefan

Yup, same here, but seems related to this thread, and not others


----------



## ian222

When you look at a topic and go to reply it takes you to the login page then once logged in up comes a page and there used to be a link to press to return to the previous page but now you have to go to the forum home page and go back into that section and find the topic and reply.

This is the link where it used to be.
ucp.php?mode=login


----------



## rustyintegrale

Jae said:


> All,
> 
> Due to the mass of Spam posts that we've had in the last month, I took the decision to upgrade the software TODAY rather than go through the whole process of manually updating, testing then rolling out as it has become unbearable.
> 
> To that end, I need you to post, on this thread, any issues you have with functionality that appears to have broken since the update. I need you to include the link from the Address bar, in full, as well as a short description to let me know whats happened. I can then patch the files that are causing the problem.
> 
> In the meantime, work has started on a design refresh...to be switched on, it is planned, at the TTOC / TTF EvenTT
> 
> BR
> 
> Jae


 [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]

'View active topics' still doesn't work... [smiley=book2.gif]

I know you guys are busy but please fix the most useful link on the forum... 

thanks,

Rich


----------



## Gone

+1 guys!


----------



## triplefan

Hello.................................

Helloooooooooooooo.................................

HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO......................................

*HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO..........................................................*

Can anyone hear me??

Can we have a fix for active topics, or at least acknowledge our posts and an update to the problem


----------



## talk-torque

Yeah! ^^^^ + another 1!

Really miss that button.


----------



## Dash

Image attachments also seems to be bust. You can no longer display images in your post if you attach them. Which means if you want them to display inline you need to host them elsewhere.


----------



## seasurfer

Hi, I have '9'' new messages showing, but there are none. Also if i try to see the last 3 months of pm's to find one i need info from, i can only see the last 4 messages 

Thanks,

Gill


----------



## jon-phillips

hello..... I have a problem.

Every time i click on the sponsors tab at the top it asks me to sign in, i sign in and it take me to the forum tab. I then click on the sponsors tab and it sign me out and asks me to sign in. I sign in and it takes me to the forum tab.....and so on and on!!

its the same on my works PC and home PC.?? think there is a bug!


----------



## moro anis

I've still lost my 200 posts and had to reregister. Where are they   :? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## T3RBO

jon-phillips said:


> hello..... I have a problem.
> 
> Every time i click on the sponsors tab at the top it asks me to sign in, i sign in and it take me to the forum tab. I then click on the sponsors tab and it sign me out and asks me to sign in. I sign in and it takes me to the forum tab.....and so on and on!!
> 
> its the same on my works PC and home PC.?? think there is a bug!


Tabs haven't been functional for about a year now...

Click on the Premier Site Sponsors section within the forum

viewforum.php?f=36&start=0


----------



## T3RBO

Bugging me now...

The 'jump to' and 'go' option is intermittently missing from the bottom of posts... having to scroll back up to click


----------



## mighTy Tee

If I am *not* logged in and select "view active topics" I only get 3 or 4 posts not the list of all the topics from the last 7 days.


----------



## triplefan

mighTy Tee said:


> If I am *not* logged in and select "view active topics" I only get 3 or 4 posts not the list of all the topics from the last 7 days.


And what happens if you are logged in?


----------



## ScoTTish

triplefan said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I am *not* logged in and select "view active topics" I only get 3 or 4 posts not the list of all the topics from the last 7 days.
> 
> 
> 
> And what happens if you are logged in?
Click to expand...

I am logged in and it is just the same - what is really frustrating is the absolute silence in letting us know what if anything is being done. We know (and we appreciate0 the time and effort that people put into running this forum, but could we just have a status.

It's being worked on
It's difficult, but should be fixed soon (not soon)
We can't fix it - stop moaning

Just let us know please .....


----------



## talk-torque

I think we've discovered a black hole.


----------



## MXS

Is there any chance of introducing a drop down box for navigation on every page for marking threads read, accessing PM's etc, as it is a pain having to navigate to the home page to access all options.

Other forum hosts have this facility, i.e vBulletin

Thanks

Mark


----------



## Nem

MXS said:


> accessing PM's etc


Top of every page next to "User Control Panel" it says "(x new messages) which takes you straight to your pm's.



MXS said:


> as it is a pain having to navigate to the home page to access all options.


Top or bottom of every page click "Board Index", can't see that one extra click to get there is a pain myself.

Nick


----------



## MXS

thanks nick


----------



## Jae

Ok,

The "broken" elements of the site is down to the Template that we use not being for the CURRENT version of PHPBB.

We're having a brand spanking NEW PHPBB layout being developed now, that will make sure all aspects of the site are back up and running once more.

BR

Jae


----------



## triplefan

Jae said:


> that will make sure all aspects of the site are back up and running once more.


Great news Jae, thanks for that


----------



## marcelloTTc

I don't know if it is the right place,but I have (recently) a little problem with my access to the forum from my work's PC.
When I try to do the login,appear the error signal of the pwd,but I'm sure that it's right...
The last message (after some attempts) required me to insert the code message,but I can't see it...
I haven't those problems with my home PC because login is automatic,and with firefox the pwd is always by default...but I'm afraid for the future access...


----------



## talk-torque

triplefan said:


> Jae said:
> 
> 
> 
> that will make sure all aspects of the site are back up and running once more.
> 
> 
> 
> Great news Jae, thanks for that
Click to expand...

+1 Nice to hear that Jae. Please let us know when it's sorted.


----------



## rustyintegrale

Jae said:


> We're having a brand spanking NEW PHPBB layout being developed now, that will make sure all aspects of the site are back up and running once more.
> 
> BR
> 
> Jae


Nice one Jae, thanks for the update mate...


----------



## Mule

Most of the issues related to spam, is the plugins for the social forums like facebook etc.

And it makes the main forum subceptible to hackers...

Thats why I only use webwiz forums for clients and myself.


----------

